# Score Live London 2020



## JF7 (Jan 25, 2020)

Film Scoring Competition | ScoreLive Competition


ScoreLive Competition presents our amazing Film Scoring Competitions to challenge composers with brilliant movie cues and free compositions. Award winning judges, Oscar winning/nominated movies, fantastic prizes




www.scorelive.london


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 25, 2020)

I had to search hard to locate the admissions fee. 
Looks like it could be fun for the right person in the right circumstances though.


----------



## JF7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> I had to search hard to locate the admissions fee.
> Looks like it could be fun for the right person in the right circumstances though.


Yes that was what put me off! But prizes are awesome 🤟🏼


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes prizes look great but admission fee is a tad high (and one must go the FAQ to spot it...)
I’ll pass.


----------



## Vicky (Jan 26, 2020)

Could not find the previous competition`s winners. Would be interesting to listen...


----------



## JF7 (Feb 3, 2020)

For those who are interested! Adam Audio been a little quiet about it...


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Feb 11, 2020)

JF7 said:


> For those who are interested! Adam Audio been a little quiet about it...


hmm, where did you find info about that?


----------



## JF7 (Feb 11, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> hmm, where did you find info about that?


Their FB page 😉


----------



## Krayh (Mar 3, 2020)

I dont understand all these "admissions" fee. In all these competitions? A true competition should be free to enter.


----------



## Lea1229 (Mar 29, 2020)

Krayh said:


> I dont understand all these "admissions" fee. In all these competitions? A true competition should be free to enter.


As a broke person I agree, but as someone who helped run a music competition that was entirely volunteer based, it is a shit ton of work and a constant struggle to find volunteers. There are costs and experts that have got to be paid somehow... c'est la vie.


----------

